

Companies vying to turn asteroids into filling stations - donmcc
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-29334645

======
droithomme
"Companies vying to turn asteroids into filling stations"

No they aren't. This is complete nonsense. Companies are not vying for this at
all. The title is total rubbish.

------
geuis
If you can independently get to the moon or an asteroid, I feel you can do
what you want. Legal declarations from parent countries and kindoms always try
to curtail or control what colonists in new lands do. While somewhat effective
in the early years of settlements when external support is still needed,
eventually the settlers have ideas of their own.

